

Here's What a Shooting War in the East China Sea Might Look Like - matthudson
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/heres-what-a-shooting-war-in-the-east-china-sea-might-look-like-16205950

======
sithadmin
>Japan's Self Defense Forces are pretty advanced war fighters. Over the
decades the island nation has built up the most formidable military in Asia.

Heh. Right.

Japan will run out of bullets before China runs out of bodies.

